

Svbtle for common People - iamues
http://simvla.com/beta
You like to write but you're not as vetted as D. Curtis likes? Still waiting for you Svbtle application to be reviewed!? Look no more! We have built the solution for you. Meet Simvla, the "Open" blogging platform.
======
ceslami
Don't work good!

~~~
simvla
what didn't work?

~~~
J-H
No content for any of the blogs?

~~~
simvla
we're just getting started.

